# Light Leak??



## darrenvox (Sep 22, 2011)

I seem to be having an issue with my minolta xg-1 that i dont know what it is or how to fix it. Does anyone know how to fix it. is it something that can be corrected? How do i find this, where do i lok for this


if i could have an answer as to what this is i would be greatfull

thank you


----------



## orlovphoto (Sep 23, 2011)

Dude - seriously? That's all you tell us? And you expect an answer?... Really?

Umm.... I don't know what's wrong - HELP ME FIX IT!!!! LOL! You got to be right around 18, right?


----------



## darrenvox (Sep 24, 2011)

more like 30... iwas just hopping to know what causes it an how i can avoid it


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 24, 2011)

You're 30 and can't properly describe a problem? Seriously?
If you don't know what is broken nor how to fix it, find nearest service center that can repair it and ask them. Don't know what do you expect to learn on a forum with a description like this...


----------



## darrenvox (Sep 24, 2011)

ok what i mean is that i took some images last weekend and got them developed the next day, when i looked at them and showed a few to a few friends they said something about "light leak" ive never heard of this before, i want to know what it is and how to avoid it next time thanks....does that help


----------



## compur (Sep 24, 2011)

Without seeing your photos I can't say if your camera has a light leak or not but it is fairly common
with cameras of your Minolta's vintage, especially Japanese made cameras.

These cameras had light seals (foam strips surrounding the film chamber) made of a material that
degrades in time and breaks down. This then causes light to leak into the film chamber area and
show up on your photos.

The solution is to replace the seals which is not too difficult.  There's more info here:
Replacing Light Seals


----------



## darrenvox (Sep 25, 2011)

thank you


----------

